

Ask HN: Does anybody use ZFS on their mac? - unicornporn

Just found out about this: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;downloads.maczfs.org&#x2F;<p>If you use it, what are your experiences?<p>Is it reliable? Does it work without glitches? I&#x27;m mostly looking to use it on two external HDDs. I wont create any pools spanning over drives. I&#x27;m mostly interested in the data integrity aspects of the file system.<p>The installation notes say this:<p>&gt; Using kernel extensions introduce a degree of instability into a system that userland processes don&#x27;t encounter; the software has been known to cause kernel panics in the past. In addition, any file system has the possibility of causing damage to files; whilst ZFS creates checksums of all blocks (and so can detect failure earlier than in other systems) there&#x27;s no guarantee that your data will be accessible in the event
of problems.
======
astrojams
I used to use it but stopped after Mavericks because the version I was using
is no longer supported. (I was using the version made by Greenbytes.) I've
since migrated my data off of it.

~~~
unicornporn
I'm thinking about using ZFS on my data drives and HFS on the backup drives,
in case of trouble. Perhaps this is flawed thinking.

